# [Suche] Nintendo 64



## CoDBFgamer (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer funktionsfähigen Nintendo 64 + Zubehör.

Am besten wäre es, wenn auch gleich noch der Klassiker Super Mario 64 dabei wäre.

CoDBFgamer


----------



## 8b4ll (2. Juni 2012)

Wieso kaufen wenns auch umsonst geht.

Musst nur einen der vielen Emus runterladen, dann noch die Roms fertig.

N64 emus laufen super auf Pc´s und die roms sind auch leicht zu finden.

GBA, PS1, GBA und SNES sind auch kein Problem.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Juni 2012)

8b4ll schrieb:


> Wieso kaufen wenns auch umsonst geht.


 
weil es mit einer richtigen konsole am tv mehr spass macht vielleicht? 
(um die rechtliche problematik mal völlig außen vor zu lassen) 

zum thema: meins geb ich nicht her, sorry,


----------



## shippy74 (2. Juni 2012)

Schau mal auf Konsolenkost.de  da kauf ich auch öfter Sachen.


----------



## pr0gam3r (5. Juni 2012)

Wenn du die Konsole hast, sag bescheid - hätte noch einige Games und etwas Zubehör.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (6. Juni 2012)

Danke shippy74 für den Link. Hab mir dort nun ein Bundle zusammengestellt.

@pr0gam3r 

Du kannst mir mal ja ne Liste per PN von den Spielen schicken die du hast. Aber ich werd nicht viele brauchen,
da ich die Konsole natürlich nicht so oft benutzten werde wie meinen PC.


----------



## shippy74 (6. Juni 2012)

Kein Problem, freut mich das ich helfen konnte.


----------

